# Amusing Old Members



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

By this, I don't mean to ask how we might entertain the elderly and frail among us; I mean to ask if anyone has dug up some funny posts from these boards that are a few years old, written by members long gone.

I can't remember who it was* (sorry about that!), but someone somewhere today referenced a thread from 2008 started by an incoherent, unhelpful, suspected-computer called Christi (though it is hard to tell at times!). The following things made me particularly laugh:

*Andante*: Christi, is English your first language or have you been at the old vino? 
*Christi*: I don't know.

Also:

Thread titled _Haydn_ by Christi. Complete OP: "What did he write? A string trio?"

*EDIT: 'Twas Nix we must thank!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, you've succeeded in entertaining this elderly person, anyhow...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Vesteralen said:


> Well, you've succeeded in entertaining this elderly person, anyhow...


Good! On reflection, I thought the snippets I provided might be a bit dry for anyone else reading them here... In context, they were slightly funnier, though I think I was in a particularly giggly mood this morning.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Polednice said:


> Good! On reflection, I thought the snippets I provided might be a bit dry for anyone else reading them here... In context, they were slightly funnier, though I think *I was in a particularly giggly mood this morning*.


Wonderful to read that!!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Christi's awesome. Nobody diss Christi


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Almaviva is a pretty amusing old member!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Good! On reflection, I thought the snippets I provided might be a bit dry for anyone else reading them here... In context, they were slightly funnier, though I think I was in a particularly giggly mood this morning.


I laughed out loud, actually. I need to find more like these now.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Polednice said:


> someone somewhere today referenced a thread from 2008 started by an incoherent, unhelpful, suspected-computer called Christi


You're welcome


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Nix said:


> You're welcome


Amended!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Former member called "Bach" *said things that were intentionally stirring but really silly, imo. A bit of a troll, imo. Eg. that Shostakovich's orchestration was "battleship grey," or Stravinsky's neo-classical period was "rephrehensible' but he "reedeemed himself" with his serial music. & yet this guy admired Bartok's string quartets and other works which were also kind of neo-classical in many ways. So Mr Bach was an ideologue, even though he was joking and even though he knew his music pretty much back to front. So, as this and others proves, knowledge doesn't necessarily equal commonsense.

I will rack my brain for more of these. These are lodged in my brain now, hard to get them out. Anyway, thanks Polednice, for bringing back the memories - NOT. :lol: I'm obsessed with this anyway. In conclusion, TC is a great place, not many or none ideologues here, it's more about the guts of music here than high falutin intellectualising wankery and drivel.

Ok another rant done and dusted. Thank you all for reading the blottings of a madman. :lol: ...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This thread was like a meeting point for "amusing old members" of yore. It still provides entertaining reading (esp. if you don't have much of a life, like myself!). But these guys can be amusing but also frustrating. I don't think I got involved in this argument then as I hadn't heard a great deal of minimalist composers then. Now I know more of this style/genre, but I would still hesitate to jump into the thick of a minefield like this. Needless to say, it got so heated up, it was locked by our Mods, doing a great job then as now (even though not always perfect, they tend to get it mostly right) -

http://www.talkclassical.com/5064-no-more-minimalism.html


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Almaviva is a pretty amusing old member!


Darn... now I feel really old...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Darn... now I feel really old...


Yeah but you are also *very wise*! :tiphat:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Sid James said:


> This thread was like a meeting point for "amusing old members" of yore. It still provides entertaining reading (esp. if you don't have much of a life, like myself!). But these guys can be amusing but also frustrating. I don't think I got involved in this argument then as I hadn't heard a great deal of minimalist composers then. Now I know more of this style/genre, but I would still hesitate to jump into the thick of a minefield like this. Needless to say, it got so heated up, it was locked by our Mods, doing a great job then as now (even though not always perfect, they tend to get it mostly right) -
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/5064-no-more-minimalism.html


It is kind of funny reading banned members' discussions about bans. Were JTech82 and Mirror Image the same person? Looks like the latter joined the day after the former was banned, and came on the scene with plenty of knowledge of and opinions about the forum. Forgive me if everybody knows this; it was before my time.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ Yes, JTech & Mirror Image were the same person. Although after changing to Mirror Image he became more well behaved. But I think that others like "Bach" were worse because they were ideologues and they said things that they should have know weren't kosher, they knew their music very well but their attitude didn't speak of commonsense, just political and technical jargon and grandstanding...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Sid James said:


> ^^ Yes, JTech & Mirror Image were the same person. Although after changing to Mirror Image he became more well behaved...


Maybe because he started looking at himself in the mirror every day?  :lol:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ :lol: - good one!

Anyway, what I must emphasise is that I'm not saying these "amusing" people don't know their music. In some cases they knew the repertoire - or their specific part/s of it - very well. The problem was not with their knowledge but with attitude. Attitude can make or break many relationships, eg. romantic, work, family, and even like these online things. That's why we have rules, you have to fit in to the middle part of the spectrum regarding attitude. You can't call someone an idiot, that sort of thing. It doesn't matter if you own all the cycles of Beethoven or whatever if you end up fighting and abusing people all the time...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Good! On reflection, I thought the snippets I provided might be a bit dry for anyone else reading them here... In context, they were slightly funnier, though I think I was in *a particularly giggly mood this morning*.


calibrating?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> calibrating?


Hahaha, I think more so just that my inner giggliness is being brought out - I'm quite a giggly person really.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Yeah but you are also *very wise*! :tiphat:


I'm "only" 54! You... you... evil youngsters!

:lol:


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you have a problem with "old" members?, And what do you mean by that, old on this forum, or old of age?. Because I'm new here but rather "mature" of age (but not old at all).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ *Hello Odnoposoff - this thread is about former members, eg. ones who were here before but are now gone*, the thread should have been called "Amusing Former Members," but I'm not that concerned about this minor slip-up. Member young Polednice isn't an ageist or biased against older people as far as I can tell (unless maybe if they don't like Brahms and Dvorak! :lol: )...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sid James said:


> ... Member young Polednice isn't an ageist or biased against older people as far as I can tell (unless maybe if they don't like Brahms and Dvorak! :lol: )...




That's me off his Christmas card list then


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> That's me off his Christmas card list then


I don't send Christmas cards. I'll just never speak to you again.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I miss Saul. He was fun.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Aksel said:


> I miss Saul. He was fun.


I made the mistake of trying to interact seriously with him once and ended up rather flustered. It was when he was talking how women shouldn't be allowed to compose. At least I didn't respond to his assertions that Mecca should be bombed.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> I made the mistake of trying to interact seriously with him once and ended up rather flustered. It was when he was talking how women shouldn't be allowed to compose. At least I didn't respond to his assertions that Mecca should be bombed.


I don't really miss _*that*_ Saul. I miss the Saul with the 4/4 mazurka. I still remember that argument fondly.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Aksel said:


> I miss Saul. He was fun.


I think I was a bit hard on him, esp. in regards to his politics. I was probably biased about what he said because he didn't like modern music (it was obvious, I think you'd all agree this is fact). I was more ideological then, now I'm not. Actually I understand quite well that many people don't like modern/contemporary classical music. I don't mind that now, just because they don't like it, it doesn't mean they're attacking me personally. It's a VERY HARD thing to communicate online, it's esp. difficult to reach "consensus" or "middle ground" in natural conversation (I don't mean these "100 best symphonies" etc., I mean just general musical discusssion - that's harder than number crunching, imo)...


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Aksel said:


> I don't really miss _*that*_ Saul. I miss the Saul with the 4/4 mazurka. I still remember that argument fondly.


Ha, I think I remember that too, and I didn't even participate!



Sid James said:


> I think I was a bit hard on him, esp. in regards to his politics.


I wouldn't feel too bad about it; he could be _very_ nasty about his politics...


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Is that the latest Austin Powers movie?

*OLDMEMBER*


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Polednice said:


> By this, I don't mean to ask how we might entertain the elderly and frail among us; *I mean to ask if anyone has dug up some funny posts from these boards that are a few years old, written by members long gone.*


Si.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Si.


i guess this has been a tradition for many years...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> i guess this has been a tradition for many years...


Si. 

Well, it's not like we have much of a choice. Look at the original posting date for all the latest threads in the Community Forum. All of them except for yours about leaving are ancient!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

true. :3 i just kinda decided to resurrect things this way the world can be insanely awesome again.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Polednice had a lot of morbidly amusing posts before he decided he hated everything and got banned.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Couchie said:


> Polednice had a lot of morbidly amusing posts before he decided he hated everything and got banned.


Sounds kind of like Beethoven. :lol:

Anyway, I do find it interesting that there are hardly any new threads on the Community Forum. There are a lot of active perpetual style threads, which are certainly fine IMO, but not very many new ones. It seems like there was a time 5+ years ago when new threads were more common on the Community Forum. Of course, some of those threads and polls were probably a better fit on STI.  But, yeah, the main forum has no shortage of half-baked new threads. Maybe that's why the Community Forum is so much better than the main forum.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Klassik said:


> Sounds kind of like Beethoven. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I do find it interesting that there are hardly any new threads on the Community Forum. There are a lot of active perpetual style threads, which are certainly fine IMO, but not very many new ones. It seems like there was a time 5+ years ago when new threads were more common on the Community Forum. Of course, some of those threads and polls were probably a better fit on STI.  But, yeah, the main forum has no shortage of half-baked new threads. Maybe that's why the Community Forum is so much better than the main forum.


Probably cause back in the day new threads didn't need approval.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Couchie said:


> Probably cause back in the day new threads didn't need approval.


Perhaps, but is the approval process really the problem or the fear of the approval process? After all, if Klassik's classic, Classical music and the toilet, could be approved, what is there to be apprehensive about? :lol:

Classical music and the toilet

I will say that I do appreciate the lack of silly polls about gravy and so forth, :clap:, but I do miss those great threads from the past about peeing in the shower and so forth. 

On another note, perhaps the main forum needs new thread approval as well given some of the threads I've seen over there.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

OK, confession time.

I saw the title of this thread and wondered, just for a salacious moment, whether it was concerning members' members.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Klassik said:


> Perhaps, but is the approval process really the problem or the fear of the approval process? After all, if Klassik's classic, Classical music and the toilet, could be approved, what is there to be apprehensive about? :lol:
> 
> Classical music and the toilet
> 
> ...


I think you're basically in the clear unless it's religion or politics oriented. Still, it is annoying.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Couchie said:


> I think you're basically in the clear unless it's religion or politics oriented. Still, it is annoying.


I really would like to start a new "fun, and not so serious thread" as the forum description for the Community Forum says, but the reality is that starting the _Classical music and the toilet_ thread last year pretty much fulfilled all my personal life goals. There's really not much else to do, is there? 

If nothing else, there are several political/religious threads in the Community Forum from 5+ years ago that I can amuse myself with by reading them. It's interesting how many of those were never closed/locked. I guess the mods were okay with them.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Bring back Lord Lance and his pandas.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Here's an interesting blast from the past (2011):

The Donald announces he's unrunning for President

I'm not sure what's more interesting, the poor predictions of the future or moderators talking politics on the Community Forum. :lol: But, hey, at least regressivetransphobe got his wish.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Sounds kind of like Beethoven. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I do find it interesting that there are hardly any new threads on the Community Forum. There are a lot of active perpetual style threads, which are certainly fine IMO, but not very many new ones. It seems like there was a time 5+ years ago when new threads were more common on the Community Forum. Of course, some of those threads and polls were probably a better fit on STI.  But, yeah, the main forum has no shortage of half-baked new threads. Maybe that's why the Community Forum is so much better than the main forum.


 classical things happen here. :3


----------

